# Best computer shop in Bangalore, SP Road ?



## savagex (Jul 6, 2009)

Guys,

Any idea which would be the best computer shop in Bangalore in terms of reasonable prices and very good support  ?
Shops in SP Road would be preferable.
I am planning to assemble a rig in a month.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 6, 2009)

Golcha
ankit
anandit


----------



## savagex (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks again Desiibond


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Golcha is good...the guy is very nice to customers...better u go on weekdays as there will be huge crowd on Saturday.....


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2009)

also, Golcha is giving on-site support for one year to it's customers.


----------



## otpsurvive (Jul 8, 2009)

You could try all the above. There's also the thing about being loyal to a certain shop. Only a few shops recognize you from the thousands they get. That is an important factor for me at least. I prefer my vendor over the SP road guys. My Vendor is "Pronet Services" at Domlur behind Shanthi Sagar. Been a customer since 5 years. No complaints, only praise. Although, Intent Computer at the start of SP road is also a good shop once you become a regular customer. Overall it depends on how you frequent the shops. The more the frequency, the better the recognition and hence, better the service.


----------

